# Can I get and install the factory iPod adapter in 2010 Jetta TDI Wagon?



## davidelbert (Jan 8, 2004)

Thread title says it all really. I have a 2010 Jetta TDI Sportwagon that came without the iPod adapter. I would like to get and install the factory adapter, but am wondering how to do it and if anyone has experience. 

I guess if you want to wade in and tell me that I am better off going with another adapter, I would also be interested, but I like the idea of having the iPod down in the console out of sight. 

Thanks- 
D.E.


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

The factory installed iPod adaptor is simply a plug into the back of the head unit, where the Satalite radio plugs into. It's a pretty straight forward install, pull off the bevel, pull out the head unit, unplug the satalite, plug in the iPod adaptor, run the cabling to where ever you want the iPod to be. Put everything back together, and viola your all done. Shouldn't take more than 15-20 minutes


----------

